# Points and closing Amtrak credit card



## Pooh2 (Mar 13, 2017)

I applied the for card and received the bonus points with a trip in mind for this summer. Looks like the timing will not work out until next year for the trip. If I close the credit card, do I lose the points?

It is the card with the fee otherwise I would just leave it open.


----------



## DoB (Mar 13, 2017)

Once the points have posted to your AGR account, they're yours to keep.

Without the credit card, however, you do need to keep the AGR expiration policy in mind. Or just apply for the no-fee card and your points will never expire as long as you keep the card open.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 13, 2017)

I think even without the credit card, your points never expire. However, you will not not be eligible for the 5% points rebate on a reward redemption without the credit card.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 13, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> I think even without the credit card, your points never expire. However, you will not not be eligible for the 5% points rebate on a reward redemption without the credit card.


Points do not expire as long as there is account activity within 36 months. That activity can be anything that adds or subtracts points - Amtrak travel, partner activity, transfers in or out - anything. If an account has no activity for three years, the points will expire.


----------



## Pooh2 (Mar 14, 2017)

Okay, thanks for the info.

I was thinking of closing the account before the annual fee hits then trying for the no annual fee card to keep the points active until we can use them.


----------



## desertflyer (Mar 14, 2017)

Bank of America can probably move you to the no annual fee card if you ask. Or they might waive the fee if asked. Barclays has waived my American Airlines fee for the last 5 years when asked, although some representatives are more willing than others.


----------



## gatelouse (Mar 15, 2017)

Even the no-fee card gives a 5% point rebate on redemptions, so it's worth having at redemption time.

Applying for the no-fee card should yield the 12,000 point signing bonus. Switching to the no-fee card will definitely result in no such bonus.


----------



## desertflyer (Mar 16, 2017)

gatelouse said:


> Applying for the no-fee card should yield the 12,000 point signing bonus. Switching to the no-fee card will definitely result in no such bonus.


Sometimes these sign-up bonuses won't work if you've had a similar card in the past X-number of months, to avoid abuse. It is also worth noting that applying for a new card will cause a hard pull on your credit. Some people may want to avoid that. For me (<30 years old), every hard pull has a 20-30 point negative impact on my credit score. But you do make good points.


----------

